# scrollsaw magazine



## doogle (3 Jun 2011)

Hi All, is there a magazine produced in the UK like the American scroll saw magazine, or similar I can not seem to find one, Thanks.
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
doogle


----------



## stevebuk (3 Jun 2011)

hi doogie
No there isn't anything to do with scroll saws over here, i have a subscription to the American one, its quite good.


----------



## RogerP (3 Jun 2011)

If there were it should be called Fretsaw ... scroll-saw is an Americanism


----------



## scroller frank (3 Jun 2011)

Hi , There used to be a mag called "The Scrollsaw " 
published by The Guild of Master Craftsman , an American publication 
but printed here in the UK with all british adverts etc .
No 1 issue came out in sept / nov 1998 , can't remember how long it went on for, but it wasn't long, i've got most of them , somewhere---------------- Frank----------


----------



## tinytim1458 (8 Jul 2011)

scroller frank":3sm3ctv5 said:


> Hi , There used to be a mag called "The Scrollsaw "
> published by The Guild of Master Craftsman , an American publication
> but printed here in the UK with all british adverts etc .
> No 1 issue came out in sept / nov 1998 , can't remember how long it went on for, but it wasn't long, i've got most of them , somewhere---------------- Frank----------



Depends on how many scroll saw or fretsaw owners there are in the UK.
We could either talk to one of the magazine publishers or petition them to produce one or if someone had the publishing abilitys then members here could go it alone.
or ask one of the magazines to put a scroll saw section in where members can get their work shown on it or plans as well.
what do you guys think?
Thanks Tim


----------



## puzzler (9 Jul 2011)

The magazine" Woodworking plans & projects" ran a scroll saw project each month.
I have not bought one recently, can't confirm if still does
Regards puzzler


----------

